# Old Bow



## eigenvect (Nov 5, 2012)

Haven't bow hunted for over 25 years. Still have my old, pretty, wooden, Bear and Browning compounds. Pulled them out the other day just to practice, not going to hunt this year but plan to next year and getting my son interested. Went to get new/more arrows and all I heard from archery shop is don't shoot that old thing, dangerous... It's about 30 years old, low hours. I'm old school, like the wood, etc., is age of bow a real concern regarding safety, or is archery shop trying to make a sale?


----------



## Roughwata85 (Sep 8, 2008)

Def. should replace the string, your liable to pull it 3/4 way back and have the string pop and end up spliting the limbs or injuring yourself. I'd take it to the shop and have 'em give it a once over for sure.


----------



## eigenvect (Nov 5, 2012)

Good advice, and I actually did have that done - thanks.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

With new string it will probably work for you the same as it did 30 years ago. Just like lures that we caught fish on 30 years ago will still catch fish today.

But, there have been so many changes made to compound bows in the last 30 years you will be missing out on all of the improvements that have been made by using the old one.

The last deer that I killed with a bow before taking up the sport again was with a 50# Browning Nomad recurve. At the time it was a great bow but today with the technology that has occurred over the last 30 years it is just what it was; wood and string lol.

If you simply want the nostalgia and simplicity of using the old bows, more power to you and I fully understand, but at least shoot a new bow and see what all has changed in the last 30 years.

Good luck!

TH


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't know, but I think, that with a compound that old, and wooden limbs that there is some risk of danger. I don't know how much that would be. If you put a new string on it, make sure it is of a material that the old bow will handle.

I would be very careful on the first couple of shots, wear eye protection, long sleeves, etc....just in case.

If you go shoot one of the new bows, you will be amazed. They are twice as fast, quiet, and light weight. The advances have been so profound, it's like it's not even the same thing. Of course the down side is, that a new bow would require a much larger financial investment.

The new equipment is so good, that a person of average coordination can be skilled enough to hunt in a very short time. A couple of days or at most weeks and you will be drilling the bullseye.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I seriously dought you will get the poundage out of the wood limbed bows as it once was.....WW


----------



## ropewfo (Apr 12, 2009)

I think everyone on here is on the right track. I have been bowhunting for about 25 years. I started with a bow just like you describe. 

Here are some things to think about. 
Have the bows been stored in climate controlled areas? Wood drys out.
Does the string have a tear drop on it? They are notorious about coming apart and causing bodily harm?
Can you shoot it accurately? Older bows were notorious about getting "out of tune" and not shooting consistently.
How loud is it? We have all had a deer "jump" string. It has cost me more than one deer. The new bows are so quiet.
If you are serious about bow hunting, go ahead and buy the new bow. We owe it to the animal to do the best we can to make a clean harvest.


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

Just my viewpoint, but i wouldn't spend a whole lot of cash on a new bow. Considering the technology and the fact that 30yrs ago guys were killing just as many deer then as they do now. a new 200 to 400 bow will perform just nicely. I know guys spend 1000 and up on bows just to say they got a Matthews or a PSI. But i bought a Bear carnage for about 350 and i have killed just as many deer with that as anyone else that i know. it's just like anything else in this world. you can spend a whole lot of money for a name or just get something that works.


----------



## eigenvect (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the input everyone, appreciate the good feedback. Think I'll practice for a while with the old one, see if my son develops an interest (his bow is about 5-7 years old), and if we stick with it I'll likely upgrade before next hunting season - don't plan to bow hunt this year, but pretty sure we will next year.


----------

